# 2020 Husky ST430T



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I thought you may be interested in this vid that Paul of Movingsnow.com posted on YouTube. A new offering from Husqvarna. Before you know it, will be that time of year again.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Paul must have been sitting on this unveiling for a while


----------



## North49 (Dec 4, 2018)

I find it interesting that Paul is calling this machine “a Honda killer”. I’d save that judgement for a year or two.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

That's a Cadilac of a machine. I could see how it would be great for rich folks in the heavy snowbelt part of the country. I like the augur brace idea...stands to reason it would save wear and tear on your gears if your augur moves around a lot. I suspect you would need to put a battery tender on the battery otherwise you will be buying a new battery every two years. Wonder what the retail price is on the machine? It's a complex machine what with the fancy trans and electronics.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

The MSRP for the ST 424T is $2,799.99
The MSRP for the ST 427T is $2,899.99
The MSRP for the ST 430T is $2,999.99

Looks like they should be competitive with the Honda HSS tracked machines.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Does anyone find it odd, unusual, questionable that this upscale machine doesn't appear to have grease zerks on the augur?


----------

